# Smooth Stability



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*If you guys get a chance you need to shoot these Stabalizers, they are super sweet and they truly do what there name says: Also these Stabs are licensed by B-Stinger.
*


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Is there an online site to order one of these?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Why not just use a B-stinger?


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Jared Les said:


> Why not just use a B-stinger?


you can use what you want to use! Just wanted to post the Stabs! It puts all the weight on the outside diameter instead of in the center.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Please check out www.smoothstability.com for more info and ordering. Thanks


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Bump for a great Stabalizer and great guys running and manufacturing them.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Are there any advantages over the B-stinger?


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*The weight is dispursed around the outer edge of the ring instead of a center mass weight which in turn stabalizes you better at full draw.*


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

dkoutdoors said:


> *The weight is dispursed around the outer edge of the ring instead of a center mass weight which in turn stabalizes you better at full draw.*


Can you prove that it stabilizes better? Any test stabilizers floating around?


----------



## stevewmn (Apr 21, 2009)

OK, it'll stabilize the bow against a tilt ever so slightly better than a B Stinger. But the ATA length of your bow and the amount of weight distributed out near the limbs contributes a LOT more to stability in that area. 

But they sure look good and it's nice to see different stabs out there on the range.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

dkoutdoors said:


> *The weight is dispursed around the outer edge of the ring instead of a center mass weight which in turn stabalizes you better at full draw.*


Not doubting, but would like to see the physics behind what you are saying. What stabilizes a bow from my understanding is having all the weight as far from the riser as possible. Moving that weight equally out sideways from that doesn't seem like it would make any difference at all. What I do see as a positive is the ability to add or remove some weight.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

If thats the case then why run "v" bars out to the side. A wider tire is more stable than a narrow. I wire walker uses a long pole to balance. Same thing applies here.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bowtech17 said:


> If thats the case then why run "v" bars out to the side. A wider tire is more stable than a narrow. I wire walker uses a long pole to balance. Same thing applies here.


Thats a great point and makes alot of sense, Thanks for clearing that up. They shoot great, It is awesome to have a new product coming out that really works and does what is advertised to do.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

bowtech17 said:


> If thats the case then why run "v" bars out to the side. A wider tire is more stable than a narrow. I wire walker uses a long pole to balance. Same thing applies here.


Thats the key right there. The 2" or so off the center is not going to do anything noticeable IMO. The v bar is offset much more than that and can act to stabilize to a much greater degree. Kinda like a wire walker using a yard stick with weights vs a long pole. . . . not going to help one bit. I'm no expert, but the physics do not show any discernible help at all. I am not saying it is not a good stab because I like that you can play with the weights, I just don't buy the lateral stability idea is all.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I am not saying that it works as well as a "V" bar. What I am saying is that there has to be a advantage to moving the weight to the outside. The wire walker is a extreme example. If the weight was only the same diameter as the shaft it would not be as effective. The B-stinger is a superb stabilizer and it also uses a wider weight. Thats for a reason. If you ask anyone that has shot a B-stinger they will tell you that there side to side movement was greatly reduced. Even if the advantage is small, its still a advantage. If you dont think it works, buy one and if you dont think its better then we will buy it back from you. I just ask you give it a honest chance.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Cant ask for a better deal than that. Thumbs up to SS


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

bowtech17 said:


> I am not saying that it works as well as a "V" bar. What I am saying is that there has to be a advantage to moving the weight to the outside. The wire walker is a extreme example. If the weight was only the same diameter as the shaft it would not be as effective. The B-stinger is a superb stabilizer and it also uses a wider weight. Thats for a reason. If you ask anyone that has shot a B-stinger they will tell you that there side to side movement was greatly reduced. Even if the advantage is small, its still a advantage. If you dont think it works, buy one and if you dont think its better then we will buy it back from you. I just ask you give it a honest chance.



The side to side movement is toned down with a B-stinger because the weight is out infront of the bow. It's focused in one spot right?


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

I have a B-Stinger and it works great. The reason for the disc is to get the weight as far away from the bow as possible and Blair explains it that way. I am not doubting one bit that it works great. . . I know it does. I am just saying that having all the weight at the edge of the disc instead of spread out over a disc ( like the BS) does really nothing that anyone can or might notice. I think the BS is the best stab out there and I can see the ability to play and tweak weights with this stab gives it a little advantage over the BS. This should be a great addition to the market place. Kudos for taking a great product, getting licensing and putting a new little twist of improvement on it.:darkbeer:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

That is also true. We use the same concept as well.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

definately crossed all your t's and dotted your i's great job


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

with a money back guarantee you cant go wrong trying one out!!!!!


----------



## goldhunter2000 (Jul 30, 2009)

*You have to try it.*

I was a skeptic of the idea also. I started shooting one a couple months ago and i love it. Seen huge improvement in my long range shooting. You have to shoot it to realize how well it works. You really can see a difference when you shoot this one and then go back to a standard stabilizer. If your not sure anty up and try one. You have nothing to lose. Im a fan and just wish i had one sooner.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*free bump*


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

they look huge. Seen a pic of them on a bow and they are almost laughable.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

joffutt1 said:


> they look huge. Seen a pic of them on a bow and they are almost laughable.


ya they do look huge. but if it works who cares.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Right you are. They are not normal looking, but do work. Most people think they look awsome in person.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

they definatey work just like FOBS work. I love mine


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for the night


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ask Dennis to show you his 60 yard group! He can shoot!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I am telling you guys the stabalizer works, I was shooting 60 yards lastnight and I had arrows touching and it even surprised me.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bumparoony


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

if anyone wants to try one out please PM me for more info


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

money back guarantee


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

your going to have to give a better sales pitch then that. Blair could give you a small novel on why his stabilizers worked. Youve given one liners. Put some effort into it.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Doesnt take some fancy sales pitch, shoot it and it speaks for itself period


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just so you know, this has been approved by Blair. If you go to the smooth stability website it says b-stinger licensed. Blair acctually has one he has looked at and let us work under his patent agreement. Our website also tries to explain our theory. If you dont like them, dont worry about it. Its not for everyone. Some like some will not. I understand.


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

bowtech17 said:


> If thats the case then why run "v" bars out to the side. A wider tire is more stable than a narrow. I wire walker uses a long pole to balance. Same thing applies here.


Sure does.
You have more weight on the outside of the circle which would help stabilize the side to side more. Therefore possibily eliminating the need to have side stabilizers. Might save some money not having to buy them. Nice concept, similar the the doinker dish stabilizer.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

its the next generation in stability


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Very interesting product! I'm intriged to say the least. If the B-Stinger himself is allowing Smooth Stability to operate under his patent, that alone tells me there's merit to the idea! I'm game for new and innovative things also. Keeps life interesting! 

I'm considering one for the Accomplice. 

Free bump for a neat looking stab and fresh design!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

send me a PM and I can hook you up, they really do work well and with Blair behind it that should tell you its a great product


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for Bowtech17


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

movin on up


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

check em out guys:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

camo rods are sweet


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE (Aug 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

these are some good guys to talk to...I see one going on my accomplice in the future.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks it will go great with that Athens!!:wink:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Pete, Tylers bro took that sweet Pearson pic you made with the moon. Tyler needs the "master" to make another one.....a better one he said!:wink:


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> Very interesting product! I'm intriged to say the least. If the B-Stinger himself is allowing Smooth Stability to operate under his patent, that alone tells me there's merit to the idea! I'm game for new and innovative things also. Keeps life interesting!
> 
> I'm considering one for the Accomplice.
> 
> ...



Cartman- 

I just got mine in the mail this morning. I have been shooting since 11:30 and I love it. I have the 8" on my 32" accomplice. The bow itself is incredibly accurate and fast as you know. But with the Smooth Stability stab on it it has turned a very accurate bow into a lazer. There are two things I love the most about it. One: the stab itself is infinitely adjustable. You can buy one set of weights and as many tubes you want. You can have a shorter tube for hunting and a longer tube for 3D. Its like getting 2 or three different stabs for the price of a single nice one. Second thing is it keeps an already very light bow light. There is not an boat anchor at the bottom of your bow, its a well thought out well designed piece of equipment that is leaps and bounds beyond the competition. 

Im telling if you get one you wont regret it at all.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bowtech17 said:


> Pete, Tylers bro took that sweet Pearson pic you made with the moon. Tyler needs the "master" to make another one.....a better one he said!:wink:


Guys , guys. I'll see what I can work out. LOL


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the good words Mule!! Welcome aboard!:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

sweet


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey all we are saying is that it does work and only the ones who shoot it will notice a difference. If you dont get one to try then know reason to put it down. The weight around the edges is what makes a stabilizer works. That is why you rarely see a stabilizer that is just a rod, like they use to be. We took all the weight out of the center to create more stabilization. This is a truly great stabilizer and it works how we say it does or their wouldnt be a 21 day 100% money back guarantee. You cant beat it. 
Sales 
Tyler


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is a great pic of proof that this stabilizer coupled with a great bow will give you the results you want. I shot this today at twenty yards after I had my new smooth stabilizer for less than an hour.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

mule that looks awsome on thier..camo matches as well as the black limbs with the front of the stab. it's time to start saving pennies!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet indeed.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*why choose the SS*

It has a little better machining on the end weight. The stinger is great, but the SS looks better in my opinion. The stinger is just a stainless steel disc. The SS is very sharp looking CNC work. Works the same, but looks alot better. Great product. Great person. You cant go wrong With a little smooth stability in your life.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

hydronics and smooth stability a great combo


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

joffutt1 said:


> your going to have to give a better sales pitch then that. Blair could give you a small novel on why his stabilizers worked. Youve given one liners. Put some effort into it.


Alright bud dont need no small novel to get a point across, cmon man i thought you were smarter than that.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

We are not trying to get some big sales pitch. We are honest guys making a great product. We are just your average bowhunters man just trying to get our product out there. I dont know any other stabilizer company that has a 21 day money back guarantee, now that my friends is no sales pitch. This stabilizer really has made me a better shot, by cutting down all my movement.
It works great!
Tyler


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

keep it alive


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

dkoutdoors said:


> hydronics and smooth stability a great combo


I can back that up, they go very good together


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't know why so many people want to be naysayers without even trying them out. We have tried them and believe in them. If you have any doubts buy one. If you don't like it, they will refund your money. That simple. You have lost nothing except a little time on the range. And we all need all the time on the range we can get. I took mine out of the box, put it on and warmed up at 20 yards shooting single arrows. Went to 40 and decided to shoot 3 arrows (that is how many I had in the quiver) and shot what you see in the photo.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

thats awesome man


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump for a great stab, great owners, great staffshooters, and both of are dealers, Just Hunt, Michiana Backwoods Adventures, and Borkholder Archery. Thanks so much good hunting and shooting.
Tyler


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Going back to the top for a graet bunch of guys


----------



## truetuner (Dec 27, 2005)

ttt


----------

